# Problem w/my stereo, or is it just that HK stereos suck?



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

I had just finished playing some CD's in the garage at insanely loud volume and couldn't detect any distortion or underpower at all. My wife thought I'm crazy, and I stopped. At about 10pm, I don't want any cops knocking at my door.

So far, the only problem I had was a defective front speaker that caused a buzzing (rattling?) sound with certain frequencies, even at moderate level. After replacing, I don't have any more problem.

Edit: I forgot, I also have the stereo/mono fade in/out problem that everyone is talking about. Since I don't listen to radio very often, it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

330soon2b said:


> Mine is pretty bad. I thought I had a blown tweeter because the sound was pretty bad, but I think the problem is two fold, (1) the system is not that good and (2) there is a known problem with the radio where it switches from mono to stereo automatically. This feature has a known defect that BMW has finally owned up to. Discuss with your dealer. I have xm radio so my sound is much better and tolerable, but the stereo is inferior to my Honda accord. I am not an audiophile so I can live with it and the xm radio has improved the situation to an acceptable level.


I have HK and NAV, and sometimes suddenly the radio sounds like one of the speakers is not working. I thought it was a short, but put in a CD and no problem. Now, that you say it's known problem, maybe what I am hearing is the radio going from stereo to mono. Do you know what the fix is? I believe I have 4/1-20 software. Is the fix installing 4/1-30 software?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Magna said:


> I have HK and NAV, and sometimes suddenly the radio sounds like one of the speakers is not working. I thought it was a short, but put in a CD and no problem. Now, that you say it's known problem, maybe what I am hearing is the radio going from stereo to mono. Do you know what the fix is? I believe I have 4/1-20 software. Is the fix installing 4/1-30 software?


How do you know what you have?


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

swchang said:


> How do you know what you have?


the software version is on the top right corner in the settings (i believe) screen. there's a thread here that talks about software version. i haven't updated my software. I was hoping to get more feedback on the new version before upgrading since sometimes upgrading does more harm than good.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Magna said:


> the software version is on the top right corner in the settings (i believe) screen. there's a thread here that talks about software version. i haven't updated my software. I was hoping to get more feedback on the new version before upgrading since sometimes upgrading does more harm than good.


Yeah, I found it, thanks. I supposedly had the service bulletin done, but my software version is the same as yours. I wonder if they said they did it when in actuality they didn't. :dunno:


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*mee too's*



texansd said:


> Hey guys,
> I had/have distortion in my car and my car was made into a test case for BMW NA. Basically they had the car for 7, yes 7 weeks and admitted they can't fix the distortion because it's an inherent defect in the design of the sound system. I was told that the amps are defective and underpowered and so you get the distortion. You can go aftermarket if you want, obviously, i refuse to because that voids my warranty on the amps and if i blow or damage any speakers BMW won't pay despite the fact they TOLD me go to aftermarket. Just in case you're wondering, I had 2 tweeters, the speaker, and the door panel replaced in the front passenger side and that never fixed the problem at all.


can't believe how many mee too i said while reading this thread, had almost all the same problems and results

got car back w/scratches, had misc stereo problems, reps etc said their stereo is not good i should go after mkt etc

I wonder when they told you that since your concerned as am i about waranttee issues think that'd put that into writing and thusly covering you under warantee (not for the aftermkt parts but the rest of car ie they won't penalize you for going after mkt aka their recomendation)?? I am gonna try :dunno:


----------



## texansd (Dec 21, 2003)

That was my HUGE argument with BMW NA. They're working on getting in writing a warranty for me covering the new amp all parts as a result...then I'll let up on them. Till then, I think they have some work to do. Good luck to you.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd say the 50-50 split in opinions about the H/K is cause people have different level of tolerance. I wouldn't say my H/K distorts the sound, but it simply sucks


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> I'd say the 50-50 split in opinions about the H/K is cause people have different level of tolerance.


....and we are all using the same adjectives (great, good, bad, suck, crap, pos, etc.) to describe something according to our own subjective definitions. And most people are using these adjectives to express their likings. If you like it, it's great. If you don't like it, it sucks. It does not necessarily carry a meaningful or truthful depiction in absolute terms.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

If you're not liking your system, maybe you should make or select a solid test CD, listen to a few choice tracks in your own car, then stop by a BMW dealership and try out some of the other HK systems to see if there is a variance in quality control? Use a CD so the sources are the same, and familiarize yourself with the way passages sound so you can do a better test.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> If you're not liking your system, maybe you should make or select a solid test CD, listen to a few choice tracks in your own car, then stop by a BMW dealership and try out some of the other HK systems to see if there is a variance in quality control? Use a CD so the sources are the same, and familiarize yourself with the way passages sound so you can do a better test.


That is the reason why BMW included a demo CD with the car. But unfortunately, not many people are using it as it is intended to be.


----------



## texansd (Dec 21, 2003)

I did actually did create a test CD and was with the head foreman when he heard and acknowledged that there is a PROBLEM and DEFECT with the car for it making these noises. Then, he took that same test CD to other HK systems and found that there was also a PROBLEM and DEFECT with the systems there also. I just wanted to make sure and let you guys know that all my problems are verified and actually recorded by the dealership as being wrong, it's not just me thinkin stuff up.


----------



## mtarchal (Aug 21, 2004)

*Subwoofer*

Guys, this is what you need to do. Add a subwoofer and turn the bass off on the headunit, let the sub take care of it.

It is very good then, I did it and it changes the stereo completely, awesome now, except for some small glitches I am having with it, but that is besides the point.

If you want bass and no rattles, get the sub. Speaker wire to rca converter, goto Circuit City or (I went to Myer Emco), 100$ plus change and they will install it they have all the parts and do it all the time, simple, 10" single box woofer, amp.

Little speakers in the doors are not meant to do that.


----------

